# Lexi the Pyr



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Today was our first training day with the harness, traces and whipple bar with water jugs...She really enjoyed it we only did 10-15 mins then off with the harness and some well deserved play time..I think she will like carting, me well now I'm more excited than when I decided to try this. no pics this time as no one home to take them


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Glad it went well and she enjoyed piccies please if you have a photographer next time.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

I really want a couple of pics so may harness her up when hubby gets home...lol We will definetly be investing in a different harness I think this is ok for starting but have seen quite a few really nice ones and being 15 months old she has growing to do, and I have some time to research which is best for carting its a converted kids wagon I made the shafts myself (with hubby's help) out of PVC. If she really takes to it then I'll make some out of aluminum or something light weight...


----------

